# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  لغز محشش بس ذكي؟!!

## آهات حنونه

تخيل انك في غابة وحدك.... وانت معلق بحبل على شجرة وهناك  أسد ينتظرك لكي تقع ليلتهمك.... هذا ليس كل شئ... هناك شمعة في نهاية الحبل تحرق الحبل لكي تسقط ماذا تفعل لتخرج من هذا المأزق... مع العلم ان الحل الوحيد هو اطفاء الشمعة؟؟؟؟ رجاءا حاول قبل ان تقرأ الحل.........أوكي... الحل هو كالتالي:تغني للأسد happy birthday to you…. ...أتحداك اذا فكرت بهذا الحل...

----------


## موالية حيدر

هههههههههههههههههه
 حلوة .....منج

----------


## آهات حنونه

*تواجدك خيتي ومرورك وردك هو الاجمل*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## حلاالكون

*هع هع هع هع هع هع هع هع*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلمي*

----------


## آهات حنونه

الله يدوم هل الضحكه الحلوه

اسعدني مروركم

تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

حلوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوووووووووه

----------


## المقنع

ههههههههههههههههه
مشكورين على الطرح

----------


## آهات حنونه

اسعدني مروركم

لاتحرمونا هل الطله الحلوه

تحياتي لكم

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

هههههه حلوووهـ 
يسلمو بحووور 
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

*تواجدك عزيزتي هو الاحلا*

*لاعدمنا مرورك الرائع*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## اعشق ابي

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## آهات حنونه

دوم هل الضحكه منوره

اسعدني مرورك

تحياتي

----------


## قطعة سكر

هههههههههه
حلوووووه

----------


## آهات حنونه

دوم منوره بضحكتك الحلوه

لاعدمنا هل الطله الطيبه

----------


## مهتاب

رهيبة

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين على الطرح

----------


## آهات حنونه

اسعدني تواجدكم

مهتاب’’’’’’’’’’’’’الباسمي

لاعدمنا الطله الطيبه

تحياتي لكم

----------

